# Photo's from GTI International



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

As you have probably read from the other post, the show was really good. Idiot here managed to loose 3gb's worth of memory card so only had 1gb (63 images). Next time I'll take a few more pics! C+C welcome

Some Chrome









Stunning MK1









Yes, it is leather!!


















Need to see these wheels on a TT badly!









Rob's Interior (before we ventured back without realing my arse was covered in grease...Sorry Rob)









One fast rocco









Diesel Power!









A slightly slower rocco









I do believe this lived up to it's plate!


















What a sad little face 









Who need's hot rims??









Nice rado









and another....


















Queue for the strip









This was possibly my fav car









Noggy









This was nuts









Something a bit more relevant









I need one of these, not in black though









Lovely









weeeeeeeee









Another fast rocco


















First attempt at HDR









I love this car









All time favourite car









The chap had his portable hoover, and tool kit all trimmed in the same colour leather and alcantara..OTT??


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Some amazing pictures there i feel you really captured the show well.


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

One of mine -


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

vfunk said:


> One of mine -


Lovely car that, some nice original ideas! I wish I had more memory I would have loved to have shot a few of your's.

PS - Your sig's a bit outof date!!


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

And Adam, if your reading this, sorry mate I just ran out of time, memory and energy! If I end up coming to Donny I'll be sure to pull your car to one side and take a few snaps!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

As ever Dean fab, fab, photos.

Have you doctored any? 

cheers

Rich


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Dean now you need more memory, smaller boxers and bigger jeans, oh and some sleep :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Some great photo's there will speak to you on wednesday to sort out poole I will even get you a burger.

On another note I was asked by forge to put the car on their stand for the week end, Can I just say thank Pete and Dodgy Kev it was a great week end thanks very much.

rob


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> Can I just say thank Pete and Dodgy Kev it was a great week end thanks very much.


I'll echo that! Cheers lads!


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Have you doctored any?


No, don't be daft! :wink:

Mainly just the odd bit of sharpening, curves and adjustment of wb. Oh and the HDR is all photoshop, looks pants!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Have you doctored any?
> ...


Well that's what I mean! Nothing wrong with that though, I do it all the time!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

great pics dean and a pleasure to meet you!

see you at donnington....


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Has that TT got bentley wheels? 

Brilliant pictures!!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

yep bentley wheels....imo i preferred the LMs he had


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> yep bentley wheels....imo i preferred the LMs he had


Lm's are nice, but very popular/been done before enough times. I reckon those Bentley wheels are great, look a tad funny at first but the more you look them the more you like 'em. Same can be said for the matt black maybach wheels!

8)


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

Good pictures, shame about the weather!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

simon the weather was boiling!!!

im so burnt


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Saturday it pissed down and then the sun came out and on sunday the sun was out all day I now have a rather pink nose


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

robokn said:


> Saturday it pissed down and then the sun came out and on sunday the sun was out all day I now have a rather pink crash helmet


 :wink:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

robokn said:


> Dean now you need more memory, smaller boxers and bigger jeans, oh and some sleep :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Some great photo's there will speak to you on wednesday to sort out poole I will even get you a burger.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob
Cracking curry too 
Hope your well?
You got burnt? No......
Ended up being a good day on sunday , didnt see much of you on sunday , but it was like a kid in a sweet shop for me.
Take care and nice car!
Sarah


----------



## TTR.LO (May 6, 2007)

A couple of pic's of mine


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Cracking curry too


If a little hot for some though


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > Cracking curry too
> ...


Yes , I cannot believe that a man does not like curry`s  
Oh well , it was nice though 
Was good to meet you all , had a good laugh , thank you
Sarah


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

Big love to you all Rob Ok , and Dean Gangsta pants ,

Thanks for coming


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

forgemotorsport said:


> Dean Gangsta pants


I'm liking that!


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

TTR.LO said:


> A couple of pic's of mine


your car looks amazing!!i really love the wheels...where you get them from if u don't mind me askin?and how much are they roughly cos i really would like a set ya car off 8) 
keep up the good work tho


----------

